# bars and pubs, botequins, boteco and taberna



## PercyPlant

Hi friends. The trouble with trying to translate into a language you don't know, is that there are very simple things that the dictionary doesn't tell you. Experience tells me I can't take such things for granted, so I'll ask; I believe that 'bar' and 'pub' can be translated into Portuguese as 'bar' and 'pub'. Assuming that is right, are the plural forms 'bares' and 'pubs'?

Thanks.


----------



## Vanda

Yes, you are right. So, bar, plural = bares; pub, plural= pubs. Pubs are a new import around here, so far we had bar, barzinho.
Veja este anúncio de bares e pubs...


----------



## Adriano_CSI

"Pub" I've never heard of around here. I know more by word "bar"


----------



## Carfer

We use both in Portugal. The plural of '_bar_' is usually '_bares'_. '_Pub_' keeps the english plural '_pubs_' .


----------



## PercyPlant

Thanks all of you. you're very helpful.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Oi.

E os *botequins*, são outra coisa? 

Obrigado.


----------



## Guigo

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Oi.
> 
> E os *botequins*, são outra coisa?
> 
> Obrigado.


 
Aqui, no Brasil, o termo _*bar*_, ficou mais para os pequenos nichos, mais sofisticados, geralmente frequentados pela turma mais jovem (sem exclusão dos _coroas _); há, eventualmente, uma decoração mais _incrementada_, música ambiente, etc. Os pratos são, em geral, aqueles da moda: comida mexicana com tequila, cozinha oriental ou celta, coisas deste tipo 

Já *botequim* ou apenas _*boteco*_, é mais simples, menos _badalado_, frequentado por todo o mundo. A decoração é mais convencional e os pratos são mais tradicionais: bolinho de bacalhau ou de aipim, linguiça em rodelas, fritas, cebolinha; pode-se pedir uma refeição completa: cozido, feijoada, mocotó, tutu com torresmo e por aí vai ou até onde o fígado aguenta.... ah, e ainda tem o chopinho ou aquela cervejinha gelada e deliciosa. Sou fã de carteirinha dos botecos!!!


----------



## Carfer

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Oi.
> 
> E os *botequins*, são outra coisa?
> 
> Obrigado.


 

'_Botequim_' em Portugal já não se usa há muito tempo (é coisa, no máximo, de até finais do século XIX, e na Madeira, se acaso ainda por lá subsiste o termo, até nem tem nada que ver com bebidas, mas sim com lojas de quinquilharias, de capelista).


----------



## Guigo

Carfer said:


> '_Botequim_' em Portugal já não se usa há muito tempo (é coisa, no máximo, de até finais do século XIX, e na Madeira, se acaso ainda por lá subsiste o termo, até nem tem nada que ver com bebidas, mas sim com lojas de quinquilharias, de capelista).


 
Interessante que o termo e o tipo de estabelecimento (_botequim_) tenha sobrevivido, aqui no Brasil. Talvez, porque eram, em sua maioria, de portugueses e/ou por servirem comida boa, saborosa e barata.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

E taberna? Ainda se diz no Brasil?


----------



## Guigo

Atomina said:


> E taberna? Ainda se diz no Brasil?


 
Há alguns estabelecimentos que, por modismo, creio, se apresentam como _taberna_ ou _taverna_, mas não passam de bares ou restaurantes temáticos, com pratos exóticos ou pseudo-exóticos, tais como: pernil de javali, omelete de ovo de ganso (a fêmea, digo) ou amoras com hidromel.


----------



## almufadado

Guigo said:


> Há alguns estabelecimentos que, por modismo, creio, se apresentam como _taberna_ ou _taverna_, mas não passam de bares ou restaurantes temáticos, com pratos exóticos ou pseudo-exóticos, tais como: pernil de javali, omelete de ovo de ganso (a fêmea, digo) ou amoras com hidromel.



"Esta conversa está uma bodega!"


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Valeu! Obrigado pelas respostas.

Abraços.


----------



## Outsider

Carfer said:


> '_Botequim_' em Portugal já não se usa há muito tempo (é coisa, no máximo, de até finais do século XIX, e na Madeira, se acaso ainda por lá subsiste o termo, até nem tem nada que ver com bebidas, mas sim com lojas de quinquilharias, de capelista).


Em compensação, aqui temos a "tasca"...


----------



## EyesOnBrazil

I've heard all four used and I'm trying to define them all. Here's what I know so far...

Bar - Normal, clean, wider selection of drinks, perhaps live music
Barzinho - same as above but used a lot by university students
Boteco - very basic bar, can be local hangout for drunks
Botequim - same as boteco but rarely used these days although in the old days, resembled the botica of Portugal with store items.

Quais são as diferenças para vocês? Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Hello Eyes. I've merged your query with another on the matter. See answers above.


----------



## Macunaíma

Boteco e botequim costumam-se usar para descrever bares menores e mais simples, do tipo onde se bebe/come de pé, no balcão, mas isso varia. Em Belo Horizonte até os bares mais sofisticados são comumente chamados de botecos/botequins -- e se orgulham disso. A Vanda pode confirmar. 

Pubs realmente são novidade por aqui, e também são chamados de Scotch bars. A diferença está na decoração, tipo de bebidas servidas (ênfase em cervejas escuras e fortes tiradas do barril e destilados, principalmente whisky) e no fato de serem ambientes fechados em contraste com os bares mais típicos do Brasil, onde os freqüentadores sentam em mesas ao ar livre, fora do ambiente do bar propriamente dito, como nos cafés.


----------

